# Taurus slim trigger pull



## Moonshine

First time writer so be easy on me. 

I am another Glock lover but I bought a tauras 709 slim to carry . It is very confortable but, I don't know if I can get use to the longer trigger pull on it. Can the trigger pull be adjusted.

Moonshine


----------



## DJ Niner

Welcome to the site!

I moved this to the Taurus Forum in hopes that someone here can help you with your question.


----------



## EliWolfe

Welcome aboard Moonshine. In my experience, just about anything can be "tweaked" if you find the right smith. Trigger work might void your warranty if you got it new. Good luck,
Eli


----------



## Moonshine

*Tauras trigger*

Thanks for the advice, yes I did buy the gun new. If Glock made a gun the size of the Tauras Slim my problem would be over.

Moonshine


----------



## dondavis3

Welcome to the forum.

I'd call or go to a couple of gun shops that have gunsmith's and tell them your problem .

Go honest "smiths" generally know if they can help you or not.

Your smart asking for advise here - I'm sure you'll get some.

:smt1099


----------



## Moonshine

*Tauras*

Thanks for your input. I was hopeing to hear from somebody that had the same problem and how they solved it or from a gunsmith inviting me to his shop.

Moonshine


----------



## Sassi

I felt the same way. My solution has been to practice with the Pt709. It is now easy for me. Plus the whole trigger is now much smoother.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

There are simple ways to shorten the span of the trigger-pull a little, by inserting stops at the forward-most and rearward-most points of trigger travel. For easy-to-follow, do-it-yourself instructions, visit the Kel-Tec Owners' Group (KTOG) website and look for "trigger stop" information.
The long, somewhat-heavy trigger pull you are experiencing is a useful safety feature, and should not be disabled. It obviates the need to use a safety lever, so you have one less manipulation to learn, as you train for self-defense.


----------



## EliWolfe

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There are simple ways to shorten the span of the trigger-pull a little, by inserting stops at the forward-most and rearward-most points of trigger travel. For easy-to-follow, do-it-yourself instructions, visit the Kel-Tec Owners' Group (KTOG) website and look for "trigger stop" information.
> The long, somewhat-heavy trigger pull you are experiencing is a useful safety feature, and should not be disabled. It obviates the need to use a safety lever, so you have one less manipulation to learn, as you train for self-defense.


Steve's elegant eloquent oration obviously obviates the need for any Eli alliteration.
I say shoot 'er smooth!
Eli :smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1

EliWolfe said:


> Steve's elegant eloquent oration obviously obviates the need for any Eli alliteration...


...And yet you've alliterated the heck out of it!
Nicely written, *Eli*. I'm green with envy: :mrgreen:

If your advice is taken, as it should be, *Moonshine* will also be getting a lot of useful practice in the bargain.
Lots of trigger-control practice will do wonders for his pistol's trigger pull, and his as well.


----------



## Moonshine

*tauras*



Sassi said:


> I felt the same way. My solution has been to practice with the Pt709. It is now easy for me. Plus the whole trigger is now much smoother.


Well I sure am getting the advice that I was looking for, plus I am improving my reading and writing skills. I do expect to be proficient with whatever gun I carry when my CCW permit shows up. I have about a 100 rounds out of my 709 Slim and perhaps 4 times the first bullet out of the clip did not feed properly and jammed. I am assuming that was my fault. Did you have any similar problems .

Moonshine


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Moonshine said:


> ...[P]erhaps 4 times the first bullet out of the clip did not feed properly and jammed. I am assuming that was my fault. Did you have any similar problems .
> 
> Moonshine


It's a _magazine_, not a clip. There is a difference.

When you state that "the first bullet out of the [magazine] did not feed properly," do you mean the very first, as in _loading the chamber having started with an unloaded gun_, or do you mean the first as in _from the magazine after you've just fired the round that was in the chamber_?
The distinction between the two is very important.
Also, how did the first cartridge jam? Did it go nose down, or nose up, like a "stovepipe"? And did it "hang up" on the feed ramp? Did the fired cartridge not eject, and thus it "re-fed" and jammed the next loaded cartridge against it?
That's quite important, too.

More information from you will elicit suggestions toward some possible solutions.


----------



## Moonshine

*Steve M1911A1*

 Thanks for correcting my terminology. I will try to be more accurate in the future. Let me try to discribe my problem a little more clearly. When starting with an empty gun and insering a full magazine and trying to close the slide is when the first bullet does not enter the chamber and hangs up on the feed ramp. The bullet does stay staight. I suspect I may be controlling the closing speed of the slide too much. Other then this , I had no problem with Jamming.

Moonshine


----------



## Steve M1911A1

• First, try "slingshotting" the slide. That is, you pull it back all of the way, and then you just let it go. (Some people push the gun away and, at the furthest extent of travel, immediately release the slide.) Whacking the rear of the hung-up slide with the butt of your palm may also be a fix.
• If that doesn't eliminate the hangup, the next fix is polishing the feed ramp. It's something you can do at home, and it takes about an hour (assuming that the feed ramp is part of the barrel, not the frame). If you want to try this, PM me for instructions.
• If neither of the above work, than the problem is most likely in the magazine's feed lips. Try another magazine, or, better, try two. (It takes a really talented gunsmith, to re-work magazine feed lips.)
• If you still have no luck, then contact Taurus with your complaint.


----------



## Moonshine

*more practice*

It is off to the gun range for me tomorrow and try all the options. I do want to give this gun a fair test.

Moonshine


----------



## EliWolfe

Moonshine said:


> It is off to the gun range for me tomorrow and try all the options. I do want to give this gun a fair test.
> Moonshine


Good luck there buddy!
Eli :watching:


----------



## keystoned

I'm a bit confused, a normal state for me.

I bought a new Taurus PT709 "Slim".

In my lingo, I've noticed 2 trigger related characteristics. The one is what I'd call the trigger travel distance. That's what is discussed in this thread.

The other, the one I'd like some info on, is the trigger weight pull. The pistol I'm firing has the long travel and at the very end it requires a 9LB pull before the pistol fires.

How can I adjust the trigger pull weight to 5 lbs?


----------

